#ubuntu-gnome 2013-02-04
<robert_ancell> jbicha, ricotz, hey. I've moved to another team inside Canonical so you may have noticed not a lot of work from me with packaging recently
<jbicha> robert_ancell: oh which team?
<robert_ancell> jbicha, secret stuff at the moment
<jbicha> cool
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-02-05
<darkxst> ricotz, https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=837921
<ubot5> Mozilla bug 837921 in JavaScript Engine "Metabug for tracking SpiderMonkey standalone embedding bugs" [Normal,New]
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-02-06
<darkxst> jbicha, since you have asked a few times, I have gnome git access now
<jbicha> darkxst: good!
<darkxst> it was a pain to get though (Mango was very broken)
<jbicha> :( it wasn't too bad when I applied
<darkxst> I applied 3 times, and it never worked
<darkxst> finally they manually created an account for me
<jbicha> wow
<jbicha> and the GNOME Classic mode for 3.7.5 is surprisingly good
<darkxst> yeh looks great
<darkxst> too bad gnome-shell is completely stuffed for me today
<jbicha> they just landed a window-list extension on the bottom bar
<jbicha> darkxst: I just pushed gnome-shell 3.7.5 to the staging PPA
<darkxst> I will see if that helps, but on jhbuild been getting lots of stuck grabs etc
<darkxst> jbicha, I can't use that one
<darkxst> since I am running js188 stack
<darkxst> jbicha, "gnome-shell : Depends: libgjs0-libmozjs185-1.0"?
<jbicha> darkxst: I believe that's automatic from the libgjs-dev build-depends
<jbicha> hmm
<darkxst> jbicha, anyway I will help out with packaging 3.7.5
<jbicha> ok, just send me or ricotz your debdiff's
<jbicha> the time zone difference will probably be a bit annoying as it's about bed time here
<darkxst> timezone always is a bit annoying!
<darkxst> jbicha, I assume your using git snapshots, since that tarballs aren't out yet are they?
<jbicha> yes they didn't release gnome-shell-extensions 3.7.5 yet
<darkxst> ricotz, whats the best way to get updates for gnome3-staging through to you?
<ricotz> darkxst, how do you mean?
<ricotz> brb
<darkxst> ricotz, I am going to help out with updating some packages to 3.7.5
<ricotz> darkxst, nice :)
<ricotz> i think a " debdiff *.dsc *.dsc | filterdiff -i "*/debian*/" " is fine
<ricotz> i will try to look into some updates later too
<darkxst> and email?
<ricotz> or some pastebin
<darkxst> what is the filterdiff meant to do?
<ricotz> to get rid of the upstream changes
<darkxst> yeh thats what I figured, but its not working properly like that
<ricotz> debdiff *.dsc *.dsc | filterdiff -i "*/debian/*"
<ricotz> bbl
<darkxst> oh, dont worry, just diff of diff confusion
<darkxst> here is empathy http://pastebin.com/Q7f7urdr
<darkxst> need telepathy-logger update, but thats just a straight rebuild no patches etc
<ricotz> sorry, please paste me the link later again, g2g
<ricotz> btw empathy might not be the best to start, since we probably need to disbale some other patches to make it work without the g-c-c support
<nick07> hello
<darkxst> ricotz, jbicha http://pastebin.com/ig8g5feJ
<jbicha> darkxst: why the debian/rules change?
<darkxst> gdm-binary seems to already be gdm now
<darkxst> i.e. renamed upstred
<darkxst> upstream
<darkxst> gnome-session: http://pastebin.com/3Xgx4uAm
<jbicha> darkxst: where should we ship the .session's for GNOME Fallback then?
<darkxst> jbicha, its in gnome-shell-extensions
<jbicha> that's different, the gnome-panel session still pretty much works on Ubuntu
<darkxst> oh we are keeping that as well, even on 3.8?
<jbicha> sure, why not?
<jbicha> maybe they just need to be added to gnome-panel itself upstream http://jonathancarter.org/2013/02/05/gnome-panel-is-alive/
<darkxst> jbicha, ok, I will leave it in for now
<darkxst> jbicha, http://pastebin.com/BHnHH23N
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-02-07
<jbicha> ricotz: hi, your gnome-shell needs to depend on gir1.2-nmgtk-1.0
<ricotz> jbicha, hi, i see
<ricotz> libnm-gtk-dev needs to depend on it too
<darkxst> ricotz, can you update mutter/gnome-shell on testing, seems to be a little less broken today ;)
<ricotz> darkxst, will do
<darkxst> gnome really should have a short freeze before release, just about every release has been broken so far this cycle
<ricotz> darkxst, what exactly is broken for you?
<darkxst> overview kept breaking, requiring restart of gnome-shell
<jbicha> darkxst: GNOME historically just dumps the current master into a tarball on release day during the unstable dev cycle with insufficient testing to make sure things actually work
<darkxst> I also keep getting a stuck grab
<jbicha> that said, 3.7.5 has been mostly smooth here (but I'm not using js188 either)
<darkxst> jbicha, I know, even more like there is a last minute rush to land everything before release
<darkxst> maybe overview issue is related to multiple monitors
<jbicha> what annoys me more is that there aren't enough .1 releases to fix things that are broken, we have to do too much cherrypicking of patches
<jbicha> only 1 monitor here
<darkxst> hmm, we need to ut back ubuntu-lightdm-user-switching.patch in 3.7.x
<jbicha> darkxst: ok I pushed gdm to the staging PPA and will push gnome-session after I finish tweaking and testing
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-02-08
<darkxst> jbicha, ok.
<darkxst> I should have some time to do a bunch more later today.
<darkxst> jbicha, are you missing background on 3.7.5?
<jbicha> darkxst: no, but I don't have ubuntu-settings installed either https://launchpadlibrarian.net/130099807/ubuntu-settings_12.10.6_12.10.7.diff.gz
<jbicha> we need to figure out whether we should explicitly override the Ubuntu overrides in ubuntu-gnome-default-settings
<darkxst> we probably need to, if they are going to go an disable stuff like that!
<darkxst> jbicha, seems latest cogl is quite unhappy about having g-s-d background plugin disabled
<darkxst> seg faults everytime trying to enter overview
<darkxst> (fixed itself after I removed ubuntu-settings)
<darkxst> cogl 1.14
<jbicha> darkxst: ok but there's still the question of whether we should explicitly override other settings
<darkxst> jbicha, or conflict against ubuntu-settings?
<darkxst> probably you don't want ubuntu-settings if you have install ubuntu-gnome-setting
<jbicha> darkxst: ubuntu-settings is a dependency of ubuntu-desktop though so maybe change that to an alternate dependency too
<darkxst> I think that would be best
<darkxst> or it could be nice if there were per-DE overrides, but I don't think thats actually possible
<jbicha> desrt wanted that but I don't know whether that's possible yet
<darkxst> ricotz, how do I update .symbols files? there are a lot of changed symbols in libsoup update
<ricotz> darkxst, apply the diff which you get on the build failure
<ricotz> and change the version to the upstream version only
<darkxst> ricotz, change the overall version aka. library version?
<darkxst> or something else
<ricotz> it should be the upstream version without the debian part
<darkxst> hmm so just this in the changelog?, libsoup2.4 (2.41.5-0ubuntu1) raring; urgency=low ? and/or libsoup2.4-1 > libsoup2.4(1)?
<ricotz> darkxst, "2.41.5"
<ricotz> you asked about the symbols file
<darkxst> yeh
<darkxst> but got confused I guess, it has
<darkxst> libsoup-2.4.so.1 libsoup2.4-1
<ricotz> did you built your package?
<darkxst> (for 2.40.1)
<ricotz> it will complain about new symbols normally
<ricotz> which gives you a diff to apply
<darkxst> I patch the file and libsoup built
<ricotz> if you already done it, you don't really gave me much to work with
<ricotz> look at the file you make the new symbols match the scheme of the old entries
<ricotz> don't change the first line (soname) if there wasnt a bump
<darkxst> ricotz, http://pastebin.com/GKJTjsJN
<darkxst> sorry wrong on
<darkxst> one
<darkxst> right one, http://pastebin.com/DtQk8PLJ
<ricotz> darkxst, are you using a chroot/pbuilder to build?
<ricotz> you are probably missing some builddeps
<darkxst> hmm no
<ricotz> darkxst, seems like bad luck for you, this looks like an upstream problem imo
<ricotz> probably some deprecation fallout
<darkxst> meh pbuilder not happy either
<darkxst> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ raring/main libdconf1 amd64 0.15.2-0ubuntu4
<darkxst>   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.200 80]
<ricotz> darkxst, ok, the symbols removals seems fine since they never were part of the public api
<ricotz> done between 2.41.1 > 2.41.2
<ricotz> darkxst, i had a look at the package and will push it to gnome3-staging
<darkxst> ricotz, thanks
<darkxst> atleast, gnome-documents requires it
<ricotz> jbicha, just a heads up, cogl >= 1.13.2 will be needed soon, currently it seems avoidable with some reverts though
<jbicha> ricotz: that doesn't sound fun, we can't run apps built against two different cogl's at the same time?
<ricotz> jbicha, exactly
<ricotz> we can't
<jbicha> and we can't land the new cogl in raring directly because gnome 3.6 won't work with it easily?
<ricotz> jbicha, it is suppose to be API compatible, so it should work
<jbicha> ok, do you want to open a tracking bug at some point?
<jbicha> we don't need new clutter then?
<ricotz> imo they should go together
<jbicha> I think seb128 will let us land a few 3.8 things if it's "safe"
<ricotz> it should be tested before going for it
<ricotz> this requires a rebuild of lot of things as you know :\
<jbicha> yeah
<ricotz> clutter master currently depends on cogl 1.13.2
<ricotz> but it is avoidable
<jbicha> like gnome-games 3.8 should be easy since except for the split, not much has been done with them
<ricotz> (clutter 1.14 i mean)
<ricotz> it would be reasonable to copy the shlibs mechanism of gjs/mozjs
<ricotz> to bundle clutter/cogl together
<ricotz> which should make it impossible to have a no-working install combination
<jbicha> ok that's beyond my expertise :)
<ricotz> i see
<ricotz> the problem is also to hope there won't be another cogl soname bump
<darkxst> http://pastebin.com/6F61502i
<darkxst> jbicha, ricotz ^
<darkxst> do you want debdiff's for pacakges that have no debian changes required? (gnome-sushi, gnome-system-monitor etc..)
<jbicha> darkxst: sure, it will help fill out your https://launchpad.net/~darkxst/+related-packages
<jbicha> it's not as significant as if there were lots of things that needed to be changed but I think it still helps
<darkxst> gnome-sushi http://pastebin.com/pbSvE2xu
<darkxst> gnome-system-monitor http://pastebin.com/8zMrTcek
<darkxst> gsettings http://pastebin.com/24Stcb79
<darkxst> ricotz, is xorg 1.14 going to land this cycle?
<ricotz> darkxst, yes, i think so
<darkxst> ok, cool
<darkxst> jbicha, don't know if you saw this one, before you got disconnect, gsettings http://pastebin.com/24Stcb79
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-02-09
<jbicha> darkxst: thanks, I uploaded g-s-m and -documents, I'm checking sushi now
<darkxst> gnome-backgrounds http://pastebin.com/e0XuH2sH
<darkxst> jbicha, you seen these errors before http://paste.ubuntu.com/1627348/
<jbicha> darkxst: it builds here, what do you use to build packages?
<darkxst> jbicha, I am getting that with jhbuild and debuild
<darkxst> it seems to work in pbuilder, but I couldnt work out how to regenerate the symbols in that
<jbicha> you can kind of copy and paste from the log to make a patch which you can apply to the symbols file
<jbicha> but they split the library which I think we'll want to do in the packaging too so it's going to be a trickier update
<darkxst> jbicha, yeh I know
<darkxst> jbicha, gcr - http://pastebin.com/ecJStfd5
<darkxst> symbols are updated, but I did not split the libraries
<darkxst> ricotz, fyi, you will need to patch this next time you make a snapshot http://git.gnome.org/browse/mutter/tree/configure.ac#n204
<darkxst> since our xi has the barrier stuff removed
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-02-10
<darkxst> jbicha, is there really any point splitting up gcr libs?
<jbicha> darkxst: ask upstream ;)
<jbicha> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=689685
<ubot5> Gnome bug 689685 in gcr "VAPI support for gcr" [Normal,New]
<jbicha> I was thinking Debian would want the libraries split although I'm not aware of any apps that use gcr but don't use gtk
<darkxst> I think the whole point of gcr is to provide the UI
<jbicha> splitting the libraries shouldn't hurt anything (except requiring rdepends to be rebuilt) but we should do the same thing Debian does
<jbicha> nothing needs the new gcr right? so maybe we should just hold off on updating gcr for now?
<jbicha> darkxst: Fedora hasn't bothered splitting gcr but Debian tends to split more than Fedora http://koji.fedoraproject.org/koji/buildinfo?buildID=382408
<jbicha> I mean we do 10 packages and they do 3 :)
<darkxst> jbicha, I will ask stefw
<darkxst> jbicha, five-or-more http://pastebin.com/JXurftpM
<darkxst> four-in-a-row http://pastebin.com/4Hh99VMX
<jbicha> robert_ancell: why did you use dh for gnome-games instead of keeping cdbs?
<robert_ancell> jbicha, because dh is easier
<jbicha> robert_ancell: sure but I don't think the Debian GNOME team wants to switch
<robert_ancell> jbicha, sure, if they take the work upstream we'll just sync off them
<jbicha> or they could sync off us
<darkxst> chess http://pastebin.com/aqduXHEW
<jbicha> darkxst: have you ever done transitional packages before? because chess needs one
<darkxst> jbicha, no
<robert_ancell> jbicha, well, I don't mind either way. So if you want to change it no opposition from me
<jbicha> darkxst: there's an example in line 251 of http://anonscm.debian.org/viewvc/pkg-gnome/desktop/experimental/gnome-games/debian/control.in?view=markup
<jbicha> darkxst: otherwise users won't get upgraded from glchess to the newer gnome-chess automatically
<darkxst> jbicha, ok
<darkxst> I suppose five-or-more also needs one
<darkxst> jbicha, so I remove the breaks/replaces from gnome-chess package?
<darkxst> like this? http://pastebin.com/aqduXHEW
<darkxst> jbicha, ^ is that correct?
<darkxst> first 2 games updated also (same links)
<jbicha> we still need breaks/replaces since I think the new game ships some of the same files as the old one
<jbicha> in the Debian example, they used versioned b/r's though
<darkxst> jbicha, http://pastebin.com/aqduXHEW
<ErtanERBEK> anyone know how can I hide windows content at drag or move time ?
<jbicha> darkxst: the Description line is missing some linebreaks
<darkxst> jbicha, ok, fixed all 3 debdiffs
<jbicha> darkxst: oops, that creates empty binaries
<darkxst> hmm how do I stop that?
<jbicha> when there is more than one binary, you have to use a .install to explicitly tell it which files go in which packages
<jbicha> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1634727/
<jbicha> http://lintian.debian.org/tags/transitional-package-should-be-oldlibs-extra.html
<darkxst> oh, I  see
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-02-03
<mgedmin> is anyone here on ubuntu 3.10 without the gnome3 PPA?
<mgedmin> can you check if eog is able to display the image attached to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1275767 correctly?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1275767 in Ubuntu GNOME "eog fails to display some JPEG images correctly" [Undecided,New]
<Noskcaj> darkxst, How/Where should i upload the gnome-weather package?
<darkxst> jackson__, just submit it as normal via launchpad/bzr, any MOTU can sponsor it and upload to the NEW queue
<darkxst> I will also upload to the gnome3 PPA in the meanwhile, if you link the branch
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-02-04
<rudjgaard> hi, I have trouble with starting gnome after sleep/suspend
<rudjgaard> startx will give me desktop but with no shell, starting gnome from tty1 says no x display and lightdm start makes screen bblack
<rudjgaard> if I use the reconfigure xorg nothing happens
<jackson__> darkxst, I don't have time to do any more thisafternoon, but lp:~noskcaj/+junk/gnome-weather
<darkxst> jackson__, thanks
<darkxst> jackson__, not urgent, but when you get a chance can you also look at cogl/clutter updates to latest 1.16 upstream versions
<jackson__> sure, xubuntu is pretty much done, and my dev PC is finally here, so i should get to it later this week
<darkxst> thanks
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-02-05
<dupingping> hi
<dupingping> how to configure window response timeout?
<dupingping> my window is busy for a long time.
<Noskcaj> darkxst, cogl merge is up, but the pcc64el patch might need re-adding. clutter should only need a version bump, but i don't have the internet powers to upload the branch
<darkxst> Noskcaj, you can't just drop patches like that
<darkxst> (unless they have been upstreamed)]
<Noskcaj> darkxst, first one is upstream, second one i think is upstreamed, but can't test
<darkxst> oh ok, thats fine then
<darkxst> Noskcaj, -weather changelog should probably mention, sync from debian svn
<darkxst> Noskcaj, did you look at the build log for -weather?
<darkxst> dpkg-gencontrol: warning: Depends field of package gnome-weather: unknown substitution variable ${gir:Depends}
<darkxst> you need 'dh --with gir $@' in rules for that variable to work with dh9
<Noskcaj> fixes, but i think the $@ goes on the other side
<darkxst> ricotz, hi
<darkxst> out of interest have you tried build mutter-wayland?
<ricotz> darkxst, i played with it in the past, but not recently
<darkxst> ricotz, worth trying to get into trusty, or should be just ignore it for now?
<ricotz> darkxst, would be nice, but i guess clutter needs an update then
<ricotz> it doesnt build all needed components yet like the compositor support iirc
<darkxst> ricotz, there will be a clutter update anyway
<darkxst> what is needed exactly? wayland-backend and wayland-compositor? egl-backend?
<Noskcaj> Have one of you put -weather on the ppa?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, yes
<Noskcaj> cool
<darkxst> Noskcaj, once you fix the issues I mentioned, I will find someone to upload to NEW
<Noskcaj> -photos in ready in debian if you've not put it in
<Noskcaj> i've fixed all the issues i saw, but i keep DCing
<Noskcaj> gir + mention debian svn
<darkxst> ok, thanks
<darkxst> Noskcaj, can you try a clutter build with the ^ above wayland options enabled, and include in your update
<darkxst> I don't see any -photos in debian?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, also can probably sync bijiben, it has CSD's but I doubt anyone outside of ubuntu GNOME would actually use ir
<darkxst> it
<ricotz> darkxst, https://git.gnome.org/browse/mutter/tree/configure.ac?h=gnome-3-10-wayland#n223
<darkxst> ok all three then
<ricotz> so wayland-compositor and egl-backend are missing
<ricotz> ah wayland too of course
<darkxst> ricotz, only cogl got wayland backend built in archives, apparently
<ricotz> cogl should be sufficient
<ricotz> bbl
<darkxst> Noskcaj, actually oops, bijiben 3.10 isnt in debian yet
<darkxst> robert_ancell, hi where are things at with u-s-d/u-c-c?
<robert_ancell> darkxst, we hope to switch to u-c-c today, then will look at u-s-d again
<robert_ancell> darkxst, did you expect activity-log-manager to work in g-c-c?
<darkxst> no
<robert_ancell> ok, cool
<robert_ancell> I will drop g-c-c support once we switch
<darkxst> I do want to try get the gnome-desktop transition through tho
<darkxst> but time is running out ;(
<darkxst> I think g-s-d/g-c-c I could get a FFe for, but doubtful that could happen for a g-d transition]
<darkxst> and I guess the displayconfig needs to be NEW'd and MIR'd
<robert_ancell> darkxst, oh, you might want to see https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=723606
<ubot5> Gnome bug 723606 in general "Brightness controls use wrong XRANDR output property name" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<darkxst> robert_ancell, thanks, will merge that in
<robert_ancell> darkxst, ubuntu-gnome-default-settings is installing the lightdm config snippet into /etc instead of /usr/share. This means it remains around even when you uninstall the package
<robert_ancell> shall I upload the fix directly or would you like to do it?
<robert_ancell> also, should it be higher priority than the ubuntu setting?
<robert_ancell> i.e. do you expect people to update from unity to ubuntu gnome and have gnome work by default, or the reverse?
<darkxst> robert_ancell, go for it, its late here now and I won't have a chance to look at anything until the weekend
<robert_ancell> ok, cool
<darkxst> I would expect someone who install ubuntu-gnome-desktop to get higher priority
<darkxst> but they should also be using gdm, if they can get past the confusing choose a DM question
<robert_ancell> darkxst, yeah. 20-gnome.conf was added when it was 10-ubuntu.conf. But we since moved to 50-ubuntu.conf so I've updated it to work as before
<darkxst> robert_ancell, thanks
<robert_ancell> brb, testing...
<robert_ancell> darkxst, uploaded. Get your pitchforks if I've broken something :)
<darkxst> robert_ancell, diff looks fine to me
<darkxst> gtg sleep
<mgedmin> gnome-shell 3.10 crashes for me lot when I plug/unplug external monitor
<ronj> Hi. Since a few weeks, Empathy (connected to one XMPP account) no longer displays notifications, even though notifications are enabled in my system settings (both globally, and for the Empathy app). Other programs, like XChat, product notifications as expected. Any suggestion? Where can I hunt for more logs/debug info? Should I file a bug? I'm using Ubuntu GNOME 13.10 with the [gnome3, gnome3-next] PPAs, up to date.
<ronj> (repeating a question I asked a few hours ago, because I see a few maintainers are here now, sorry for the repost)...
<ronj> Hi. Since a few weeks, Empathy (connected to one XMPP account) no longer displays notifications, even though notifications are enabled in my system settings (both globally, and for the Empathy app). Other programs, like XChat, product notifications as expected. Any suggestion? Where can I hunt for more logs/debug info? Should I file a bug? I'm using Ubuntu GNOME 13.10 with the [gnome3, gnome3-next] PPAs, up to date.
<mgedmin> hmm
<Noskcaj> darkxst, How should i remove the copy of libgd from -weather?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, you don't, its not your normal shared library
<darkxst> Noskcaj, and it has been uploaded btw
<Noskcaj> :)
<Noskcaj> now to get gambc to unbreak
<c_smith> hey, if a bug is assigned to Gnome-bugs, could I go and work on a fix for it myself?
<c_smith> even though I'm not assigned?
<darkxst> c_smith, sure
<c_smith> darkxst, cool
<darkxst> you can even assign yourself, so others know you are working on it
<c_smith> alright
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-02-06
<starnix> I have messed up my fonts on system. please anyone tell me, how to setup the default set of fonts on gnome 3.8
<darkxst> starnix, use dconf-editor to reset the relevant keys
<starnix> darkxst: where in dconf-editor?
<darkxst> there are lots of fonts keys
<darkxst> just search for "fonts"
<darkxst> you didnt say what fonts you messed up, but the main ones will likely be in org.gnome.desktop.interface
<mgedmin> gnome-tweak-tool is perhaps a nicer way to change fonts
<smallfoot-> The GNOME Terminal version in Ubuntu is horribly old
<smallfoot-> its version 3.6.1!
<smallfoot-> Can you please upgrade it to 3.8, 3.10, or 3.11+?
<smallfoot-> I am using 14.04 Trusty Tahr
<Noskcaj> smallfoot-, Issues with ubuntu, it will be fixed eventually
<smallfoot-> I see
<smallfoot-> GNOME Terminal have issues with Ubuntu?
<Noskcaj> Just that we have a pretty big diff and i think ubuntu has an issue with updating it
<smallfoot-> oh, I see :(
<smallfoot-> now its gotten very outdated tho
<smallfoot-> Why do they need to patch it? can't they just use unpatched upsteam gnome-terminal without changes?
<Noskcaj> It breaks certain things, i'm not really sure
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Where you going to merge terminal?
<smallfoot-> I see :(
<smallfoot-> Also, I noticed 14.04 trusty have outdated Chromium and Firefox
<smallfoot-> even 13.10 saucy have newer versions of Chromium and Firefox
<Noskcaj> firefox has a build failure
<smallfoot-> oh :(
<darkxst> Noskcaj, there is still the vte sourcing issue for gnome-terminal
<darkxst> Bug 1132700
<ubot5> bug 1132700 in gnome-terminal (Ubuntu) "gnome-terminal requires sourcing of vte.sh login script" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1132700
<Noskcaj> oh
<smallfoot-> I subscribed to that bug report
<smallfoot-> I hope it gets fixed soon
<smallfoot-> being stuck with 3.6.1 sucks :S
<smallfoot-> Can gnome-session-flashback be updated?
<smallfoot-> its still 3.8
<smallfoot-> gnome-applets still at 3.5.92 :(
<darkxst> smallfoot-, we don't maintain the flashback stuff
<darkxst> however I don't think there is any release beyond 3.8
<darkxst> smallfoot-, probably better to try  the edubuntu guys for gnome-flashback questions
<smallfoot-> I see, thanks
<smallfoot-> flashback is awesome
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-02-07
<darkxst> Noskcaj, feel like taking a crack at mutter-wayland? it should in theory build ok against clutter in gnome3 PPA, but I haven't tested that
<darkxst> (just fork it off the mutter packaging)
<Noskcaj> darkxst, gulp, i might tomorrow
<darkxst> Noskcaj, thank ;)
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Could you upload a version bump for caribou? One bugfix + translations
<darkxst> Noskcaj, sure
<darkxst> Noskcaj, just link me branch or debdiff
<Noskcaj> i mean, could you do that yourself, since it's literally just a version bump needed
<Noskcaj> It's a waste of time for both of us if i make a branch first
<darkxst> Noskcaj, oh you mean just grab upstream?
<Noskcaj> yeah
<darkxst> ok will do
<darkxst> sorry, sounded like you had already prepared something
<Noskcaj> ok
<darkxst> Noskcaj, done!
<Noskcaj> ty
<darkxst> no problem
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Does mutter-wayland need a special version of clutter too?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, its need the wayland backend in clutter, which is on gnome3 PPA
<darkxst> and egl backened, but likewise
<Noskcaj> I might have time tomorrow, but i'd rather not use ppa stuff
<Noskcaj> darkxst, I understand that most staging stuff goes to release, i'm just not on gnome so ppa stuff makes my depends all weird
<darkxst> Noskcaj, gnome3 ppa is mostly destined for trusty
<Noskcaj> i know
<darkxst> gnome3-staging, is basically destined for trusty+1
<darkxst> Noskcaj, I use pbuilder-dist with two different configs to cope with all that
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-02-08
<Uallas> Hello World!
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-02-09
<kholerabbi> so will ubuntu-gnome be using the ubuntu software centre or gnome's alternative next cycle?
<airsoftmodels> i really wish ubuntu had gone with gnome 3 instead of unity
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-02-02
<seb_sup> where to go for gnome 15.04 questions?
<mgedmin> did you mean ubuntu gnome 15.04?  here, I suppose
<seb_sup> I did an upgrade yesterday and now there are no audio devices avail anymore and all USB drives won't mount anymore. I cannot go back one version of kernel.. normally that would be my solution.
<seb_sup> anyone here that encounterd audio probs after last series of updates?
 * mgedmin isn't running vivid
<mgedmin> is everyone else asleep?
<LinDol> hi all
<jhenke> hi
<smallfoot-> Why is gnome-screensaver (3.6.1) and gnome-system-monitor (3.4.2) and gnome-system-log (3.9.90) so old? Why not 3.14?
<JockeTF> smallfoot-: Probably because Ubuntu depending on older version. You can upgrade some versions using https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/ubuntu/gnome3
<smallfoot-> ah, thanks
<JockeTF> Not gnome-screensaver though since GNOME isn't using that anymore.
<smallfoot-> I see
<smallfoot-> and gnome-system-monitor 3.14 is in -proposed
<Noskcaj> darkxst, kde guys are happy with dropping libinput temporarily, so everything on the PPA can be copied to ubuntu with fixed versions
<darkxst> Noskcaj, ok, probably best to attach them to the bug so they get sponsored
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-02-03
<ahoneybun> hello all
<allstarsnorks2> Hi there. May I know why Startup Applications was removed in Ubuntu GNOME 14.04?
<darkxst> ricotz, hey
<darkxst> we need wayland 1.6.90 for ppa, what do with the docs?
<darkxst> drop em as you have in testing? or make a libwayland-doc package?
<darkxst> mgedmin, octoquad feel free to test wayland session now in vivid (install gnome-session-wayland) and then select gnome on wayland from gdm
<ricotz> darkxst, i guess better drop them for now to avoid clashes with debian later
<ricotz> darkxst, btw, do you have any mounting issues with systemd currently?
<ricotz> meaning e.g. a separate home partition isn't automatically mounted on boot
<LinDol> hi all
<LinDol> i am translating wiki page for Test Page
<LinDol> I don't know "head over"
<LinDol> what is mean it?
<mgedmin> "go to"
<LinDol> ah.... :)
<LinDol> thank you meetingology ;)
<LinDol> I am trying to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/Testing/Korean Page :)
<LinDol> Thank you for your explain
<AkivaAvraham> Hey all: Live Ask Ubuntu Anything live in 5 minutes: http://ubuntuonair.com | #ubuntu-on-air
<darkxst> ricotz, no mounting issues like that
<darkxst> though having issues with network blocking boot
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-02-04
<citronbleuv> hi
<ahoneybun> hey darkxst Riddell
<darkxst> hey ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> darkxst: hows it going?
<darkxst> ahoneybun, good, but been way too busy
<Noskcaj> darkxst, libinput transition is being sponsored now
<darkxst> Noskcaj, great thanks
<FunnyLookinHat> I'm trying to figure out what version of Gnome will be in Ubuntu Gnome 15.04 - 3.14 ?
<JockeTF1> Probably 3.14.
<JockeTF1> I'm guessing Ubuntu GNOME will pretty much always be one version behind.
<l3on> hi!.. are you able to suspend/shutdown/reboot via GNOME in gnome3-staging/vivid ?
<muppis> FunnyLookinHat, mine is 3.14.3 in 15.04
<sterns> Hello, I just updated my Ubuntu Gnome Vivid install and I'm getting a blank screen after X login and I see this in the syslog:  http://pastebin.com/8EnkxJBd
<muppis> And having a issue with it. When screen locks and I try to log in again, it keeps flashing Authentication error and doesn't allow log in. Like having Enter key keeped pressed.
<FunnyLookinHat> muppis, Awesome - thanks :)
<FunnyLookinHat> muppis, Yeah whenever I type a key to login to locked screen the entry gets deleted
<FunnyLookinHat> Like someone is constantly hitting backspace
<FunnyLookinHat> I chalked it up to VirtualBox :-P
<muppis> This is happening in my laptop (Dell E6420). On my desktop everything works fine.
<octoquad> muppis, Hi. Have you tried an older kernel to see what happens?
<muppis> octoquad, not yet.
<muppis> Trying now.
<sterns> Here's the apt history.log: http://pastebin.com/fy3SfCrt
<muppis> octoquad, changing kernels didn't have any effect, or actually made it worse. Locked right after login. Commanding service gdm restart from console restores functionality, but now Ctrl-Alt-L doesn't lock screen, but I'm able to log back from lockscreen.
<muppis> I'll take a look if some of extensions can cause this.
<sterns> just tried booting with earlier kernels using grub, no benefit
<octoquad> muppis, did you change the default lock screen shortcut to CTRL+ALT+L? Normally it is Super+L
<ahoneybun> darkxst: is there anything I can do?
<darkxst> ahoneybun, always! what do you want to work on?
<darkxst> most of 3.14 is in vivid now, so its mostly a case of finding/fixing bugs, many of which will likely have patches we can backport from 3.15 series
<darkxst> our wayland session needs thorough testing
<darkxst> and we have started packaging 3.15 on -staging, if you remember any of that ;)
<Noskcaj> ahoneybun, You could also try and poke the relevant people to get bluez5 and gedit 3.14 in
<darkxst> gedit needs a UI patch, I though someone from -desktop was working on it, but apparently thats not the case
<darkxst> also 14.04.2 still needs more testing, pretty urgently as well
<ahoneybun> sorry for the late replys darkxst, polari never tells me when someone says something to me
<ahoneybun> darkxst: I don't remember much, but I remember the file names a bit.
<ahoneybun> Noskcaj: I could try gedit maybe, darkxst I still have that ppa up on LP for GNOME packages
<ahoneybun> darkxst: any doc work, *some* graphic stuff
<ahoneybun> I need to upgrade to Vivid though (on Utopic as of now)
<darkxst> ahoneybun, gedit need patches, no just packaging work
<darkxst> s/no/not/
<ahoneybun> oh I see, I did have problems working with patches lol
<ahoneybun> mostly caused by Unity related ones lol
<darkxst> well the patches arent even written yet!
<ahoneybun> oh wow
<darkxst> need to revert to traditional title bars on Unity
<darkxst> and possibly use the OSX UI there instead of GNOME UI
<ahoneybun> darkxst: I have to go for a IT event, I'll be back shoot me a email please. I really want to get back into contributing
<darkxst> Noskcaj, fyi the ppa versions page will now add a '^' for packages stuck in proposed (in Ubuntu column)
<arthurfiggis> hello! :) i've been using ubuntu gnome for a while, mainly because of the whole dash lens controversy with the mainstream distribution...does ubuntu gnome contain any similar feature? i.e. if you do a desktop search in 14.04+ is that information sent off to amazon or some other company in a similar vein?
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-02-05
<ahoneybun> arthurfiggis: not that I'm aware of
<ahoneybun> btw darkxst I sent a reply email, also thanks for sending it in the first place :)
<arthurfiggis> ahoneybun: there doesn't seem to be any mention of any similar sort of feature that i can find, checking around in the privacy options doesn't show anything either...then again, just because it's not mentioned doesn't mean it's not there I suppose :/ thanks though, i'll have to keep searching to see if there's a clearer or official answer...ubuntu has the dash lens, kubuntu now has their "diagnostics" which sends off error
<arthurfiggis> reports with unknown content and is enabled by default...i really hope that ubuntu gnome isn't going down the same route :(
<ahoneybun> arthurfiggis: I mean it can search though the Settings in the Dash but nothing it sent that I know of
<arthurfiggis> ahoneybun: oh yes, i noticed that as well...by default the "search" goes through just about everything, even virtual machines in gnome-boxes :/ there's just no indication anywhere of whether or not that information is sent off to a third party...i suspect it probably isn't like you say! it'd be nice to know for sure though
<arthurfiggis> on the other hand i'd probably just be happy if the backup tool didn't cause gnome's settings panel to crash when you try to open it in 14.10 :) started using backintime instead, that works rather well
<darkxst> arthurfiggis, we don't have any amazon cruft in Ubuntu GNOME
<arthurfiggis> darkxst: ahh...interesting, thanks for weighing in :) there really isn't much information available on the website regarding ubuntu gnome's "privacy policy" or whether or not it collects any information that it indexes, so it's nice to hear from someone who's attached to the project
<arthurfiggis> i tried to get a similar question answered about the "error reports" that kubuntu automatically sends off by default now, but even the people involved don't seem to know what they contain...even if you have a launchpad account you can't actually read them, until you sign up for a completely separate legal document? if they're error reports on your own system i don't see why your access would be limited to them :(
<darkxst> arthurfiggis, the error reports can contain personal information if that happened to be in memory at the time of the crash
<darkxst> hence why their access is rather restricted
<darkxst> the reports themselves are entirely anonymous though (the ones that goto errors.u.c anyway)
<arthurfiggis> darkxst, strange, if they're completely anonymous i would think that they wouldn't contain personal information? makes sense that they would want to wall them off a bit if they do, though :)
<arthurfiggis> still, the fact that by default it's collecting information on your PC or the like that you're not allowed to read is a bit unnnerving...glad that ubuntu gnome isn't similar in that regard
<darkxst> arthurfiggis, I believe all the offical flavours including Ubuntu GNOME send errors reports, and how are you meant to view yours via the web if they are anonymous!
<darkxst> the core dump, that would most likely contain useful data though is never publicly available via errors.u.c, it gets processed to generate a backtrace and then deleted
<darkxst> launchpad crash reports on the other hand a entire different kettle of fish, which is why they are disabled by default on all stable releases
<arthurfiggis> darkxst, oh yes, that's definitely true...even the ubuntu server "spin" has whoopsie and that sends error reports off by default if i remember correctly :) in kubuntu at least, even after a reformat, if you click on the "diagnostics" option in system settings and follow the link it will lead  you to a page full of links of previous error reports, but if you click on -those- links you can't actually read them...so i assume that
<arthurfiggis> they're tracked based on some sort of unique identifier and can't be entirely anonymous in that case
<arthurfiggis> all the same, if the error reports contain core dumps then it's probably a good thing that they can't be easily accessed by anyone who signs up for launchpad...since obviously they could contain whatever happened to be in memory at the time :)
<darkxst> they sound like launchpad crash reports with links to "private" bugs on Launchpad
<darkxst> but still access to the coredumps is limited (provided the user doesn't mark their own bug public without removing the coredump)
<arthurfiggis> darkxst: yep as far as i know that is the case, you need to sign up for launchpad to get access to them at all, but once you do there's a separate legal document you have to agree to before you're allowed to read them...makes sense, but it also prevents the user from actually determining if they've accidentally uploaded some personal information as well :( if it were a matter of signing up, agreeing and then being able to remove
<arthurfiggis> anything that you considered sensitive, i don't think it would be such a problem...but when you can't even read them by default that's a bit...odd
<darkxst> arthurfiggis, if you file a crash report on launchpad you can read your own bug
<arthurfiggis> darkxst: oh yes, that's no problem at all if you file a crash report yourself :) the kubuntu "feature" i'm referring to seems to be something different entirely...at least different enough that you have to agree to a legally-binding document to even read the things :( filing a crash report on launchpad by comparison is straightforward and you have complete access to it
<darkxst> and its entirely up to you wether you actually file a bug for it
<darkxst> arthurfiggis, it really sounds like you are mixing up the 2 services however
<arthurfiggis> darkxst: possibly, it's a bit dodgy to actually get to the reports in the first place...if you click on the links it takes you to the registration page for ubuntu one accounts, which i was under the impression wasn't even used any more? :)
<arthurfiggis> (in order to get to the stage where you're asked to give your personal information and agree to this and that to get access to the automatically collected stuff i had to sign up for launchpad manually)
<darkxst> ubuntu one provides the SSO service still
<darkxst> its just the cloud service that was shutdown
<darkxst> just to be clear reports to errors.ubuntu.com are anonymous, and I don't why kubuntu is directing users there, its supposed to be just "would you like to submit and error report" dialog I think
<darkxst> and I very much doubt a random person would even be given access to errors.ubuntu.com
<arthurfiggis> darkxst: ahh, okay! wasn't sure if it was the whole thing or just the cloud service that was given the boot, sorry for the misunderstanding...the strange thing is that the people attached to kubuntu that i've spoken with don't seem to know why kubuntu is directing users there either, so i do appreciate your thoughts on the subject...even if they are very offtopic, sorry about that :)
<arthurfiggis> more or less i was just bringing it up as a bit of background for why i was concerned about ubuntu gnome doing the same thing, but from what you've described i don't _think_ that's the case...great! :)
<darkxst> all flavours send error reports, no idea why kubuntu is redirecting to the website though I don't believe that is default behaviour
<arthurfiggis> darkxst: oh you're right, it's definitely not default behaviour...kubuntu is the only flavour of the ubuntu's that i've used that does it in fact
<arthurfiggis> (the feature was introduced in 14.04 i believe)
<darkxst> arthurfiggis, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2013-May/001039.html
<arthurfiggis> darkxst, aha...https://forms.canonical.com/reports/, that's the one :) the link that you eventually get to if you wrangle around with account registrations enough to get there
<arthurfiggis> (plus the non-disclosure agreement you have to sign)
<ahoneybun> darkxst: I'm installing the 14.04.2 release now with custom partitioning.
<darkxst> ahoneybun, great
<arthurfiggis> ahoneybun, is 14.04.2 actually out already? i was thinking of switching back to it, the backup tool in 14.10 for ubuntu gnome causes the settings panel to crash out when you click on it :(
<darkxst> arthurfiggis, and although anyone can apply, pretty certain the applications for access are manually screened
<darkxst> arthurfiggis, that bug will be fixed shortly, just use the standalone deja-dup for now
<darkxst> bug 1379446
<ubot5> bug 1379446 in deja-dup (Ubuntu Utopic) "gnome-control-center.real crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_lock_button_set_permission()" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1379446
<ahoneybun> arthurfiggis: they are testing it right now, to be released tomorrow, right darkxst?
<arthurfiggis> darkxst: by the sounds of it yes, it seems that it's pretty restricted as to who has access to them...and if they contain sensitive information that makes perfect sense! a shame that it's turned on by default though, as i say it may unwittingly upload something sensitive and you'd never know since, as an end user, you don't have access :( thanks for mentioning the bug incidentally, great to know that it's being looked into! i've
<arthurfiggis> just been using another one called backintime, it's great so far
 * ahoneybun just saves his files on a usb ext drive
<darkxst> yes release will be tomorrow unless there are any last-minute hick-ups
<arthurfiggis> ahoneybun, same here :) i just use backintime to do it, since (like deja-dup) it does incremental backups...i.e. checks the existing files and backs up the ones that have changed or have been added
<darkxst> arthurfiggis, you can probably view the data on your local machine
<arthurfiggis> the only reason i stopped using deja-dup was because of that bug mentioned above, but it looks like the ubuntu gnome team is about to bring the fly swatter down on it ;)
<darkxst> and although its on by default, it won't automatically send the report unless you click through a dialog
<arthurfiggis> darkxst: hmm...that's a good point actually, for the report to have any content to begin with it'd have to be generated on your PC first :) though in the case of kubuntu i never clicked on "send error report," yet when i went to that page there was about twelve links to error reports i never made...as you say i might just simply not have a good idea of how it all works :)
<arthurfiggis> the link you posted contains some good information on why it's walled off at least, and it's from a relatively "official" source, so that's much appreciated thanks!
<ahoneybun> arthurfiggis: I just copy and paste lol
<arthurfiggis> ahoneybun: well hey, as long as it gets backed up, maybe it doesn't hurt to keep things simple ;) i used to do the same thing pretty much, but once i started to get to 500+gb of stuff to sort through i figured i'd let one of the backup programs do the heavy lifting for me :P
<arthurfiggis> that's all you really need for a desktop and casual use though, a reliable usb hard drive to throw everything on to once in a while
<ahoneybun> yea in that case for sure
<arthurfiggis> ahoneybun: it's mostly because it just takes a hell of a long time to copy all of it, whereas the incremental backups, if nothing's changed much, only take a second or two...plus with deja-dup anyway, you can right click right in nautilus and restore or roll back to a previous version of a file :) pretty nice, but not necessary in every case for sure!
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> might try it out again
<ahoneybun> I think I just hit the bug you were talking about
<arthurfiggis> ahoneybun: yeah, currently the backup icon that you click on normally will just bomb out and crash the settings panel...darkxst posted a link to the bug for it above and it looks like a fix for it will be out soon :) in the meantime there's another very similar program called backintime that does the exact same stuff...works great, has a gnome and a kde interface and it's available under a lot of other distro's too
<arthurfiggis> (apt-get install backintime-gnome for the version that looks nice under gnome 3, of course :) )
<darkxst> arthurfiggis, errors.u.c generates a hash from the error message this is used to detect dupicates, and is unique to the crash, not anything to do with your pc
<darkxst> deja-dup-preferences also runs find and is identical to the panel, just standalone
<arthurfiggis> darkxst: ahh, i see! overall it doesn't sound as bad as i was thinking originally, more that it's just walled off so that people other than developers don't get access at whatever was in RAM when your computer exploded ;) i think the confusion just stems from it not being adequately explained, i've learned more about the process here than from browsing around on the websites anyway!
<arthurfiggis> it'd be nice if it were default off instead of default on in kubuntu but...eh...not using it any more so it's a bit of a moot point :)
<darkxst> it would be useless if it defaulted to off
<darkxst> it provides a very clear picture of how critical a crash is
<arthurfiggis> darkxst: ...well, that's a good point, can't argue there :) at least you have the choice to turn it off anyway, if you'd really rather not have anything sent off...but yeah, if it defaulted to off they'd never get an error report in the first place
<darkxst> arthurfiggis, seems I was slightly wrong, errors.u.c does collect a hash to identify your machine, but that is certainly not something that could be linked back to you
<arthurfiggis> darkxst, hmm...i don't know, that doesn't sound quite as encouraging :/ if there's a unique ID _and_ the core dump happened to contain some personal or sensitive information, a person with access to the reports (intending to use them for malicious purposes) could easily identify the person attached to the machine i would think?
<darkxst> the core dump is never publically accessible
<darkxst> only the backtraces
<arthurfiggis> darkxst, ahh, got it...that's a bit more reasonable, though I think it'd be a non issue if people were allowed to read their -own- error reports :) it'd be simple enough to implement if they're already uniquely identifying your system, use that and your ubuntu one/launchpad account for verification and give people access to their own error reports only
<arthurfiggis> (on the other hand maybe there's too much of a chance of someone abusing that sort of a system for it to be practical)
<darkxst> arthurfiggis, I wonder if that wasn't intended since there is actually a link to your own reports?
<darkxst> in the ucc panel
<darkxst> (and activity-log-manager)
<darkxst> but yeh, it would be really easy to fake that sort of thing
<darkxst> in a web request
<arthurfiggis> darkxst, that's what i'm wondering, in the case of kubuntu as well, they give you a link to click on that goes directly to a list of reports for your system :) but you can't access them unless you're a developer and you sign up for that non disclosure/binding legal agreement that you linked to earlier...you're very right though, making them more accessible would only make them easier to hack the site and gain access to
<arthurfiggis> potentially sensitive info
<arthurfiggis> like jackson's law says, with a big enough hammer you can break anything :)
<darkxst> there is no sensitive information in the reports, except on the off chance the backtraces contain something, which Ive seen a few times, but usually its a random string that without context is really useful
<darkxst> a core dump on the other hand would quite likely provide that context
<arthurfiggis> darkxst, the latter of those is what's worrying to me...but i guess it comes down to whether or not you trust the people who have access to the stuff and that's the developers...obviously i trust them or i wouldn't be running their stuff :) but with the right amount of effort any sufficiently complex system can be broken into, so it's good that you have the option to turn the reporting off, just in case you want to be sure that
<arthurfiggis> you don't accidentally core dump something personal or sensitive
<arthurfiggis> (i actually leave it on and submit reports anyway...i run ubuntu gnome, so if the bug reports help make it better, it's in my best interest :) )
<darkxst> at which its probably not even entirely obvious how to turn it off in Ubuntu GNOME
<arthurfiggis> darkxst: hmm...actually that's true, in kubuntu at least, you uncheck one box and that's it...no idea how you'd turn it off in ubuntu gnome :/
<darkxst> arthurfiggis, you need to run activity-log-manager
<darkxst> which may not even be installed by default since its mainly for interacting with zeitgeist
<darkxst> but it just so happens to have the 'diagnostics' tab you get in ubuntu privacy panel
<arthurfiggis> darkxst: doesn't seem to be installed by default in 14.10 anyway, got a command not found when i tried to run it :) hmm...
<arthurfiggis> darkxst: yikes...i just installed it out of curiousity, according to the files and applications menu by default there's a _lot_ of usage info being recorded :/
<arthurfiggis> (and of course the error reports option is checked by default, takes you to the same page with the same links as the kubuntu one...but it's not an option that's hidden away in kubuntu, so evidently they're actually more up front about it than I thought)
<darkxst> arthurfiggis, that is completely irrelevant for Ubuntu GNOME, and for Ubuntu that is what is being logged/indexed locally that information is never sent to Canonical
<darkxst> GNOME does similar but with tracker
<darkxst> but again its totally local, and really if someone has access to your local account, well they can get that info either way
<arthurfiggis> darkxst, ahh got it...sorry, i was thinking when i read it that it was recording that information and sending it off somewhere, rather than it locally tracking/indexing usage :) you still have the option to turn it off of course, which is nice, though in ubuntu gnome's case you have to install activity-log-manager and a regular user wouldn't even know about that without some serious looking around...it's the first time i've ever
<arthurfiggis> heard of it, thanks for letting me know
<darkxst> arthurfiggis, that tab won't do jack on Ubuntu GNOME, we don't use zeitgeist
<darkxst> (files & applications)
<darkxst> on GNOME indexing is controlled by tracker-preferences
<arthurfiggis> darkxst, oh, i see! that makes sense that it wouldn't be included by default then, if it only interacts with zeitgeist it wouldn't make much sense :) the "diagnostics" part it'd be nice to have a clickable option somewhere more obvious, but it's a very minor issue really
<lams> helo
<darkxst> yeh, no idea where though, we are trying to get rid of all the canonical patches in gnome-control-center not add more!
<lams> i have a problem with ubuntu gnome, can help?
<darkxst> !as
<darkxst> !ask
<ubot5> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<arthurfiggis> darkxst: true...i would personally go with the privacy menu and have an on/off switch like the other options...but i don't develop anything as complicated as gnome-control-center, so i have no idea how difficult that would be :) kubuntu just sticks it under system settings/diagnostics
<darkxst> arthurfiggis, we are trying to get back to the upstream gnome-control-center, essentially what debian ships, so while we could patch it in, its kind of against our objectives
<darkxst> and it is the maintainence of distro patches that is annoying, writing them is usually easy enough, then every release they need major rebases
<arthurfiggis> darkxst: oh that certainly makes sense...you have three different groups doing distro-specific packages to the same thing and you're bound to wind up with more problems than solutions anyway :) plus i like the idea that you propose, remaining closer to what debian ships out by default
<arthurfiggis> (essentially the less diverging from upstream, the less maintenance work falls on the heads of the ubuntu gnome developers...i would think :) )
<darkxst> and it is possibly the sort of thing that could be included upstream, but would need to be made generic
<darkxst> pretty sure Fedora, OpenSuse and some of the other big distro's all run similar services, but through entirely different backends
<darkxst> arthurfiggis, and essentially the core goal of founding Ubuntu GNOME was to encourage upstream contibutions, as we slowly claw back control of the GNOME stack in Ubuntu this will become easier
<darkxst> there obvioulsy will always be some ubuntu-isms we have to carry patches for, but that actually makes up a pretty small subset of total distro patches in Ubuntu
<arthurfiggis> darkxst, i think that makes a lot of good sense...contributing patches upstream benefits both gnome and any distro that uses it, so long as the patches aren't distro specific :) certainly some of it has to be distro specific like you say, but perhaps as they move further along with unity there will be more opportunity to wrest back a little control of the gnome stack :)
<arthurfiggis> (that and mir, if mir ever actually happens...kind of hoping that ubuntu gnome goes with wayland if it goes with anything, i doubt xorg will be going away any time soon in either case)
<darkxst> we basically have control of ~50% of core stack now, but things like gtk+, network manager will continue to be problematic even after unity 8
<darkxst> arthurfiggis, you not on ubuntu-gnome-qa list?
<darkxst> I sent an email about wayland today!
<arthurfiggis> darkxst, nope, admittedly i didn't even know there was one so i'm glad you brought it up :) i haven't been running ubuntu gnome for very long so every bit of information helps!
<darkxst> https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntugnome-qa/msg00702.html
<arthurfiggis> darkxst: ahh, thanks very much...might have to play around with it one of these days :) not on my desktop presently though, since I play a lot of steam games I kind of need the nvidia official drivers, and from what was said there neither nvidia nor amd support wayland yet...still, good to see that it's making progress!
<darkxst> NVIDIA are working on wayland support
<arthurfiggis> darkxst: ahh well that's great news! hopefully intel as well, as they seemed to be quite hostile to the idea of Mir on any level when they publically addressed it a while back...i don't tend to use amd's stuff, their official drivers are...rough around the edges to say the least
<darkxst> intel and the the other OSS drivers already support wayland
<darkxst> no clue what AMD are doing, but their propriety driver is useless anyway
<arthurfiggis> darkxst: not sure amd have a clue what they're doing either to be honest, but yeah, that's about on par with my opinion of their official drivers the last time i tried them :P
<darkxst> if your really interested see http://www.x.org/wiki/Events/XDC2014/XDC2014RitgerEGLNonMesa/
<arthurfiggis> darkxst, thanks, i'll check that one out too! it's all a bit above my head technically, but it's nice to read up and see what's coming down the pike with respect to big changes :)
<darkxst> ^ that is about NVIDIA's work on wayland support
<arthurfiggis> darkxst, got that one bookmarked as well, i'll have plenty to read up on tomorrow :) ought to call it a night for now before i fall asleep at the wheel, but thanks for all the answers and information, very helpful!
<darkxst> hi amjjawad
<amjjawad> Hi darkxst
<amjjawad> I'm trying to figure out how to add a milestone but the headache I have now is making me weak and slow
<darkxst> goto ubuntu-gnome project home page
<darkxst> click "stable" series link
<darkxst> then "Add milestone" down the page a bit
<amjjawad> is it a link or a button? it seems I can't find any of those :(
<darkxst> see the graph in the middle of the page?
<amjjawad> yep
<darkxst> where it shows all the milestones
<darkxst> click on 'stable' there
<amjjawad> already done
<amjjawad> I'm on the stable page
<amjjawad> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/stable
<darkxst> yes
<darkxst> then scrolldown
<amjjawad> I can't see any "add" thing :(
<darkxst> maybe it is create?
<darkxst> its a + button link
<amjjawad> nothing at all
<amjjawad> I don't think I have access yet
<darkxst> yeh "Create milestone"
<amjjawad> I don't have that at all
<darkxst> Just below the list of existing milestones?
<amjjawad> will try to send you a screenshot
<darkxst> hmm probably a permissions problem
<amjjawad> sent
<darkxst> its down further below "Milestones and release" but I can't see that in your screenshot
<darkxst> can you set milestones in bug reports?
<amjjawad> sent you the rest of the screen
<darkxst> no permission
<amjjawad> I can set milestones yes but I can't create one :(
<darkxst> hmm not sure what to do there, lp is very limited when it comes to permissions on projects!
<darkxst> maybe just ping me if you need a new one
<amjjawad> sure, no worries
<amjjawad> even if you create a team/project, you will have limited options and only Launchpad admins have more. Not sure why?! seems non-sense to me. For example: I can't delete a blueprint I created by mistake but only admins can.
<amjjawad> Now, I can't create a milestone
<darkxst> amjjawad, I think only the 'driver' can create milestones
<darkxst> ubuntu-gnome-packaging is to open, to set as driver there
<darkxst> and gnome3-team is strictly for upload rights
<darkxst> amjjawad, or maybe its better to just use a generic milestone for trusty? still a bunch of unresolved issues from 14.04.1 milestone ;(
<darkxst> ^we really need someone dedicated to working on those!
<amjjawad> 3rd test failed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1418268
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1418268 in Ubuntu GNOME "Ubiquity does not finish the installation (manual/something else) on Ubuntu GNOME 14.04.2 " [High,New]
<amjjawad> how can I access /var/log/installer while the installation is still running? I can't access the file manager ...
<darkxst> amjjawad, switch to a VT
<darkxst> ctl+alt+F1
<darkxst> then you will need to ssh the files out, use a usb stick or something
<amjjawad> VT?
<darkxst> Virtual Terminal/TTY whatever they are called
<darkxst> just hit <darkxst> ctl+alt+F1
<amjjawad> yes yes tty
<amjjawad> sigh
<amjjawad> it is working on the host only, not the guest system :(
<darkxst> maybe /var/log/partman is useful if the partitioning is failing for some reason
<amjjawad> I think Oracle VB is not helping much!
<darkxst> amjjawad, oh, vbox needs another key added, maybe shift as well
<darkxst> or super
<darkxst> I steer well clear of that rubbish these days
<darkxst> vmware is all I use for desktop testing
<darkxst> qemu/kvm, for server-ish stuff
<amjjawad> No, didn't work either :(
<amjjawad> Sigh, I have enough headache already
<darkxst> amjjawad, I don't remember what the key is, but there is some other key you have to use (or some wierd crap to switch to a tty in Vbox
<amjjawad> without going to tty, I am on terminal now and there are 3 directories
<amjjawad> dm, version and debug
<darkxst> amjjawad, I'll say pick debug
<amjjawad> Not folders, sorry, these should be files
<darkxst> then just grab all 3
<darkxst> but debug will likely have the interesting stuff
<darkxst> I think
<mgedmin> do you still need testers?
<darkxst> mgedmin, always
<darkxst> but 14.04.2 is slipping a week
 * mgedmin did this once but forgot everything, of course
<mgedmin> what?  iso.qa.ubuntu.com won't let me log in!
<mgedmin> "The name mgedmin is already taken"
<mgedmin> hm, did I not use my launchpad openid when I signed up last time?
<darkxst> mgedmin, its uses the SSO service, so probably yes
<mgedmin> I have a saved password for qa.ubuntu.com in my pwsafe, but it's not accepted by iso.qa.ubuntu.com :(
<darkxst> because it uses ubuntu one SSO for atleast as long as I can remember
<mgedmin> the "have you forgotten your password" link 404s!
 * mgedmin is a great tester, finds bugs before he even starts testing the thing he was supposed to be testing
<darkxst> lol, yes I found a bug in infinity also, he forgot to mention that release was delayed!
<darkxst> I always though he was a person, but just perhaps he is a bot!
<LinDol> hello all :)
<FunnyLookinHat> Anyone else having a problem in 15.04 with a lock screen that you can't type into?
<FunnyLookinHat> I solved it by installing gnome-screensaver... but that was just a lucky guess I think
<FunnyLookinHat> Wait - no it's still broken... :-P
<Chris___> Hey how's going here?
<Chris___> Currently I'm switching my sister-in-law's laptop from Fedora to Ubuntu GNOME; there are just too many easy ready made solutions for Ubuntu based distributions.
<ahoneybun> darkxst: is there a delay in the release of the second point release for 14.04?
<darkxst> ahoneybun, yes
<darkxst> its been delayed by a week
<ahoneybun> oh what needs to be done, testing?
<Noskcaj> ahoneybun, ali found an install bug yesterday, plus some other flavour are having issues with gnome and kde components appearing on their images
<ahoneybun> Noskcaj: I saw that, but I could not reproduce it
<ahoneybun> is there a reason my printer service is not available? right now?
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-02-06
<darkxst> ahoneybun, Noskcaj and that includes our images as well
<darkxst> we also seemed to have picked up unity-control-center stack in our trusty 14.04.2 images
<namchester> Hi! I am trying to update Gnome shell extension to 3.14 or 3.15, but have been unable to do so using the staging PPA.
<mgedmin> are you on vivid?
<mgedmin> can you pastebin whatever error you're getting?
<namchester> i'm on trusty
<namchester> There's no error. dist-upgrade just installs 3.12 only
<namchester> I stumbled upon this http://www.reddit.com/r/gnome/comments/2j5rp9/how_do_i_safely_update_ubuntu_gnome_to_314/
<mgedmin> I'm on trusty; I've upgraded to 3.14 using gnome-staging
<mgedmin> there are no 3.15 packages for trusty, as far as I know
<mgedmin> eixie's answer is correct: you need both ppas (gnome3 and gnome3-staging), and then apt-get update
<mgedmin> you may want to start with just gnome3
<namchester> yes i did that.
<mgedmin> gnome3-staging is less stable
<mgedmin> when you say "dist-upgrade just installs 3.12 only", what specific package do you have in mind?
<mgedmin> (then again gnome3 has gnome 3.12 and gnome3-staging has 3.14 and you want 3.14 so you'll have to risk it)
<namchester> i didn't get it, come again please
<namchester> Yeah, i get that. I want to use ledd stable 3.14
<mgedmin> ok
<namchester> *less
<mgedmin> so: have you enabled both PPAs?
<namchester> umm i guess when you add those repos
<namchester> aren't they automatically enabled by running a apt-get update?
<mgedmin> yes, they are
<mgedmin> ok
<mgedmin> ok, can you pastebin the output of 'apt-cache policy gnome-shell'?
<namchester> okay
<mgedmin> mine looks like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10091737/
<namchester> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10091755/
<mgedmin> it says you already have 3.14 installed
<mgedmin> so... ?
<mgedmin> we're done here? :)
<namchester> gnome-shell:   Installed: 3.12.2-0ubuntu0~trusty2
<namchester> Umm.. This isn't 3.14 right?
<mgedmin> I'm sorry, I'm an idiot
<mgedmin> I mixed up the code names :(
<namchester> And your pastebin shows you are using utopic
<mgedmin> trusty is 14.04, utopic is 14.10
<mgedmin> I'm on utopic
<namchester> yeah!
<mgedmin> gnome 3.14 isn't packaged for trusty
<mgedmin> if you want it, you'll have to upgrade to utopic
<namchester> Okay.
<mgedmin> but beware: having the ppas enabled can break the upgrade
<namchester> Sure, thanks!
<mgedmin> it's safer to run ppa-purge on both PPAs
<namchester> yeah ill purge them.
<mgedmin> then upgrade, then add them back
<namchester> thanks!
<mgedmin> apologies for wasting your time initially :(
<namchester> :)
<namchester> And i just want to confirm. There aren't any wifi issues in gnome?
<namchester> Because i have been facing them a lot. Since I moved from unity.
<mgedmin> the desktop environment shouldn't have any effect on wifi
<mgedmin> both gnome and unity use the same system components (network manager)
<namchester> Allright! Thanks. (sorry for wasting your time :P)
<LinDol> hi all
<muppis> System sound effects doesn't obey setting in 15.04. Sounds are enabled no matter what set in Sounds -> Sound Effects -> Alert volume. Is this already known bug? If not, against which package I file it?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, can you find out if debian plan to package wayland 1.7 (1.6.92 currently) in experimental anytime soon
<Noskcaj> sure
<darkxst> would be good to sync to vivid, keeps our options open for 3.16
<darkxst> Noskcaj, we will need to update mutter/shell at the very least if they land gtk 3.16
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-02-07
<lindol> hi all
<darkxst_> Noskcaj, if you have time this weekend, can you setup a ppa on ug-packaging with the bare minimum needed to get gnome-shell 3.15 built and installable
<darkxst_> copy gtk from ubuntu-desktop ppa
<Noskcaj> darkxst, I'll hopefully have time tomorrow. I have a birthday party and maths homework which are higher priority
<darkxst> Noskcaj, ofc, whenever you can
<lindol> hello.
<lindol> who can you help me?
<lindol> I am confused
<lindol> between "Bug reporter" and "Bug report"
<darkxst> lindol, hi
<lindol> because I am translating for Test page on Ubuntu Gnome Wiki
<darkxst> why are you confused
<lindol> darkxst, Hi :)
<darkxst> lindol, bug report is the actual report
<darkxst> bug reporter is the person who filed it
<lindol> It is not uncommon for developers to request the Bug reporter to file the Bug upstream where relevant,
<lindol> it is sentence
<lindol> OK. so
<darkxst> lindol, as an example bug 1406200, thats the report
<ubot5> bug 1406200 in syncevolution (Ubuntu) "Add support for GOA in Syncevolution to make it work with Ubuntu-Gnome (Vivid)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1406200
<darkxst> Khurshid is the reporter
<lindol> I am reading that :)
<darkxst> make sense?
<lindol> OK. so i have a question :)
<darkxst> !ask
<ubot5> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lindol> That means "Developer can request to detail information to Bug Reporter again"
<lindol> Is this same means?
<lindol> darkxst, sorry :) Thank you I will not use "question sentence" :)
<darkxst> lindol, if I was to rephrase it,
<darkxst> "It is not uncommon for developers to request the person who reported the bug to file the Bug upstream where relevant,
<darkxst> lindol, and some background for that, usually the person with the problem/bug can provide more useful information such as logs than a developer who can't reproduce the issue
<lindol> darkxst, Thank you for your explain :)
<darkxst> lindol, np, hope it cleared things up for you
<lindol> I understood that sentence. and then I will finish to translate Testing page.
<lindol> darkxst, thank you
<lindol> ::)
<darkxst> lindol, I should be around for a few hours if you find any more confusing sentences
<lindol> darkxst, That is ok. I am not confusing any more in testing page
<lindol> so James Bach, is this he?
<lindol> http://www.softwaretestpro.com/Item/4830/James-Bach---3rd-Annual-Luminary-Award-2012/Awards-Software-Test-Professionals-Conference-Test-and-QA-STP-Community-News-Software-Testing
<darkxst> lindol, James from Wiki team? maybe, no actual idea though really
<lindol> Oh.. I am checking again,
<lindol> "Testing is an infinite process of comparing the invisible to the ambiguous in order to avoid the unthinkable happening to the anonymous." - James Bach
<lindol> so, who is he?
<darkxst> Ask Ali!
<darkxst> I keep myself well seperated from all the other non-dev teams
<lindol> Sorry, I will not translate to Korean language for "James Bach"
<lindol> thank you
<darkxst> lindol, names don't need translating!
<darkxst> or do you guys actually translate english names into Korean ?
<lindol> oh, yeha, we usually translate english names to korean for document or movie poster and something like it
<darkxst> lindol, guess like Japanese roughly translate names into Katakana
<lindol> but I thnik we don't have to translate english name to Korean in our Wiki document
<darkxst> lindol, no, certainly not, I think leaving it in english is fine
<lindol> darkxst, Ok, in case of english names, I will not translate to Korean :)
<darkxst> lindol, seems perfectly fine to me
<lindol> darkxst, Thank your for this discussion
<lindol> :)
<darkxst> lindol, so long as you dont try translating our source code, I'm happy for whatever you choose ;)
<lindol> hahaha ;)
<lindol> thank you ;-)
<darkxst> there are a few code bases written in non-english
<darkxst> mostly french I think, but luckily they are few and far between
<darkxst> that said there are some remnants of perhaps german in the GNOME codebase
<darkxst> things like klass instead of class
<lindol> wow lol
<lindol> Ok, in case of code or english names, I will never translate to Korean language, hahaha ;-)
<darkxst> lindol, comments and variable/function names
<lindol> ;-) i got it too
<darkxst> don't do it! well not Korean, atleast I can half understand french
<darkxst> and used to be pretty good with japanese way back in high school, but not so these days!
<darkxst> lindol, gotta make dinner
<lindol> darkxst, thank you :) have a great dinner
<darkxst> lindol, thank you for translating our stuff!
<lindol> thank you too, I always thank you for Ubuntu Gnome team
<darkxst> lindol, I only help found it, the community took over then
<darkxst> atleast for all the non-technical stuff
<darkxst> that we never even dreamed of
<lindol> :-)
<pseudomorph> I installed gnome 3.10 on Ubuntu 14.04 server and am trouble having with correct window scaling. Gnome displays detects my monitor correctly and gdm renders correctly, however when I log into gnomeshell everything is HUGE. Running xrandr shows the monitor is detected as 34mmx19mm, which is obviously incorrect for a 15" monitor. I've tried changing font scaling in gnome-tweak to 0.5 (lowest) which    makes the top b
<darkxst> pseudomorph, if you have a hi-dpi display you will atleast want gnome 3,12
<darkxst> 3,14 better
<pseudomorph> darkxst: This isn't hidpi, just a basic vga display.
<darkxst> pseudomorph, hdmi?
<pseudomorph> nup, oldschool vga.
<darkxst> not aware of any scaling issues on them
<darkxst> there was a flurry of issues around then due to bogus edid data
<darkxst> but that probably fixed now
<darkxst> (probably not in a stock 14.04  though
<pseudomorph> I've tried both the stock gnome and from the gnome-team's ppa, same issue with both. I guess I should try a live session of Ubuntu gnome to see if it persists there.
<darkxst> pseudomorph, trusty-staging is unsupported now, as we always said it would be
<darkxst> pseudomorph, and gnome3-team actually us! fwiw
<pseudomorph> ah, that I was not aware of (that it was unsported now)
<darkxst> pseudomorph, we committed to support gnome3 ppa for duration of the LTS (in addition to the packages in the real archives)
<darkxst> -staging ppa is as its name says really
<pseudomorph> ah yes, got you. I've installed from the gnome3, not the staging ppa.
<darkxst> pseudomorph, nothing in gnome3 ppa that would affect window scaling
<darkxst> I would say try with vidid, but looking like all hell may break loose in the next couple of weeks
<darkxst> hopefully we can keep it smooth enought
<pseudomorph> I'll give it a run for fun, though I'm looking to build on an LTS release as the box will be used as a htpc/nas.
<darkxst> pseudomorph, its a bit hard to grasp the LTS concept from our side when the distro is stabilsing so fast
<darkxst> I would say 15.04 in its current state, not withstanding next weeks possible cluster fuck
<darkxst> is 3x atleast more stable than 14.04
<darkxst> and atleast 2x more than 14.10 at the same stage
<pseudomorph> I'll give it a run, might wait until after you've had your clusterfuck ;)
<darkxst> pseudomorph, too many of those atm, with wayland and all
<darkxst> but the one thing that seems certain is UBuntu GNOME will be the first flavour supporting wayland
<darkxst> even if its a  tad experimental at this point
<darkxst> and with that I am off to sleep
<oal> Is there a keyboard shortcut in gnome3 to change keyboard layout? I have that widget/list on my top bar, but having to click it and change layout "by hand" is annoying.
<muppis> Anyone else having an issue while logging in? Locks screen immediately after log in and start flashing Authorization error like having Enter keeping pressed and doesn't allow enter a password. Restarting gdm help even before log in.
<muppis> Using 15.04.
<cyberalex4life> hello! You guys have any ideea why gpaste doesn't work any more with multiple pictures on Ub Gnome 14.04?
<cyberalex4life> and by anymore, I mean picture option selected, and it seems that from some reason copyq indicator doen't work either
<sterns> muppis: I just filed this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1419282
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1419282 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "gnome-shell crashed with SIGILL" [Undecided,New]
<sterns> symptoms are different, on my system, I just get a blank screen after login
<sterns> however, I can kill gdm, then startx in another tty and all is well
<sterns> msg /NickServ identify Mumu1and
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-02-08
<octoquad> darkxst, this bug has been fixed in 3.14.2 in staging, should I mark it as fixed released: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1395419
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1395419 in Ubuntu GNOME "gnome terminal crashes when clicking "edit" button on "profiiles "tab in "preferences" window" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<darkxst> octoquad, yes
<LinDol> hi all :) good morning
<octoquad> darkxst, is it possible to dd an ubuntu gnome image to usb? I thought that was only possible with Linux Mint at the moment: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1419097
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1419097 in Ubuntu GNOME "vivid do not install in sony vaio SVS151290" [Undecided,New]
<darkxst> octoquad, not entirely sure but would have though its possible
<octoquad> It has to be a hybrid image: http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/744
<octoquad> I'll give it a bash quickly...
<darkxst> octoquad, I would have assumed all Ubuntu images are hybrid's
<octoquad> since oneiric: http://www.tuxgarage.com/2011/06/ubuntu-switched-to-hybrid-disc-images.html
<octoquad> possibly bad build then for that report?
<octoquad> now I know why my attempt also failed with dd ages ago, good to know how it's done properly now
<darkxst> octoquad, that bug is nothing to do with how the usb was made
<darkxst> was probably a graphics bug or something
<darkxst> but hard to tell without some logs !
<octoquad> I was eliminating a possibility, but having a look at the specs now...
<darkxst> get them to attach ~/.cache/upstart/gnome-session-GNOME.log and /var/log/installer/*
<sterns> octoquad, I used dd to create the install for the Vivid I'm using now.  Unetbootin did not work however.
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Should the shell 3.15 ppa have the same mutter as gnome3-staging or should i skip some changes?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, yes same as -staging
<Noskcaj> ok
<Noskcaj> What's the plan with disable 04_ignore_shadow_and_padding.patch
<Noskcaj> You said it probably needs to be done via CSS
<darkxst> Noskcaj, it only affect ubuntu themes, so not sure its worth worrying about
<Noskcaj> ok
<darkxst> btw think g-s-d will be need for input configs to work properly
<darkxst> so probably this will end up similar to the core 3.14 update
<darkxst> package wise
<Noskcaj> ok
<darkxst> Noskcaj, my keyboa;rd died, a;n ba;rely type a;nything nowc\
<octoquad> darkxst, I'm not sure if you would like to use this as a work ticket for wayland support: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1245671
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1245671 in Ubuntu GNOME "Enable wayland support" [Undecided,New]
<darkxst> octoquad, its already enabled
<octoquad> vivid only right?
<darkxst> and given its experimental, really only want to see bugs with useful data
<darkxst> octoquad, yes it will only every be vivid+
<octoquad> ok, I'll mark as fixed released and ask if they can help test it out and report any bugs they find.
<darkxst> sounds good
<octoquad> :)
<octoquad> darkxst, do you need a hand with anything?
<darkxst> octoquad, yes lots
<octoquad> ok, please tell me what needs to be done (highest priority)
<octoquad> is wayland testing one of them?
<darkxst> octoquad, wayland is really a side thing
<octoquad> I see
<darkxst> probably now getting 3.16 ready is most important
<octoquad> are we using that final release?
<octoquad> s/that/that for/
<darkxst> octoquad, maybe, atleast for core
<octoquad> oh nice
<octoquad> is up on the staging ppa?
<darkxst> gnome-shell, g-s-d. g-c-c etc
<darkxst> octoquad, yes
<octoquad> ok, i'll get that setup and test
<darkxst> octoquad, thanks
<darkxst> I'm off to bed now
<octoquad> night
<ahoneybun> hola
<awesomefireduck> hello everyone
<awesomefireduck> can somebody help me with dual monitors in X?
<sterns> I'll try, what's up?
<awesomefireduck> I have a two monitors: a tv 1920x108 and a monitor 1680x1050
<awesomefireduck> I also have two GPU's
<awesomefireduck> an AMD Radeon HD 6950 and the built-in Intel HD from my i5
<awesomefireduck> the tv is on the AMD and the monitor on the buit-in
<awesomefireduck> The image on my monitor is offset quite a bit from the actual position
<awesomefireduck> but in a screenshot everything looks fine
<awesomefireduck> I'll take a pic to clarify
<sterns> have you looked at the "displays" control panel?
<awesomefireduck> yes
<awesomefireduck> http://imgur.com/a/ft5FM
<awesomefireduck> the tv is to the left of the monitor
<awesomefireduck> when I move the mouse from the tv to the monitor it enters it from the right of the black bar in the middle
<awesomefireduck> and when I move it to the right of the monitor is enters the monitor from the left
<awesomefireduck> Am I making sense?
<awesomefireduck> I figuered I need to move the display to the right relative to the actual LCD
<awesomefireduck> But I don't know how
<awesomefireduck> I tried editing .comfig/monitors.xml but that didn't work
<sterns> do both displays work properly individually, if you only have one plugged in?
<awesomefireduck> yes
<awesomefireduck> I'll check again
<sterns> and what if they are reversed?  opposite video cards?
<awesomefireduck>  then it works
<awesomefireduck> but I don't want to keep switching them
<awesomefireduck> the TV is my gaming monitor
<awesomefireduck> what I got from xrandr:
<awesomefireduck> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 3600 x 1080, maximum 16384 x 16384 HDMI-0 connected primary 1680x1050+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 474mm x 296mm HDMI2 connected 1920x1080+1680+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 160mm x 90mm
<awesomefireduck> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 3600 x 1080, maximum 16384 x 16384
<awesomefireduck> HDMI-0 connected primary 1680x1050+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 474mm x 296mm
<awesomefireduck> HDMI2 connected 1920x1080+1680+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 160mm x 90mm
<awesomefireduck> this is switched btw
<awesomefireduck> I just switched back and everything looks fine
<sterns> So, if you have only the TV plugged int other AMD, it works properly?
<awesomefireduck> yes
<sterns> are you saying it's working properly now?
<awesomefireduck> but now the order is swiched
<awesomefireduck> tv is phisically to the left
<awesomefireduck> but in the order it is the right screen
<awesomefireduck> and when i switch that with the display settings it is in the order I want
<awesomefireduck> but broken
<awesomefireduck> like before
<awesomefireduck> I'm using Gnome shell 3.12.2
<sterns> what if you change the primary?
<sterns> or try other arrangements.
<sterns> like above/below etc.
<awesomefireduck> If I change the primary monitor (was TV is now monitor) It says Primary in the settings, but the gnome bar is still on the TV
<awesomefireduck> This is a clean install of 14.04.1 with the dist-upgrade  to 3.12
<awesomefireduck> other arrangements break even more
<sterns> Well having the virtual monitor on the wrong side doesn't seem that bad.  :)
<awesomefireduck> well, yeah
<awesomefireduck> but it's still annoying
<awesomefireduck> I just had a thought
<awesomefireduck> ill try the X11 channel at #xorg
<sterns> Have you considered trying Vivid?  Which has gnome 3.14?
<awesomefireduck> can't trusty have 3.14?
<sterns> don't know, but you could install vivid on usb stick to give it a try\
<awesomefireduck> I'll keep it as an option
<awesomefireduck> thanks for the help :)
<sterns> if you hang around, I'm sure somebody more knowledgeable will come around.
<ahoneybun> hey expect a shout out to Ubuntu GNOME in my app uBeginner: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-beginner
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-02-08
<Noskcaj_> craysiii, I'm not on gnome right now, but isn't an up one level button a thing in most file managers
<darkxst> craysiii, no, it should go back to the last folder
<darkxst> Noskcaj_, switched to git now https://code.launchpad.net/ppa-versions
<darkxst> and https://git.launchpad.net/ppa-versions
<darkxst> craysiii, usually people complain that it doesn't go back up through the tree
<darkxst> though you can use Alt+Up/Down to navigate through the tree
<craysiii> darkxst lol, well i was in ~/some/folder, then i clicked the Downloads button to the left, and when i clicked back it brought me to ~ instead of ~/some/folder
<darkxst> that is probably a bug
<darkxst> though works fine here (on 3.18)
<craysiii> yeah im on 3.16.4..
<omerd34> Hello, is anyone here?
<omerd34> I have a question regarding memory usage.
<craysiii> ask away, if someone has an answer they will let you know.
<omerd34> when i do "free -mh" i get 3.3GiB used. But when I look at System Monitor there there's only 1.3GiB used..
<omerd34> Shouldn't that be the same? And why is so many memory used? Right now, I have nothing open (but this IRC) and I get 2.8GiB used on free -mh
<omerd34> but only 889MB used on system monitor.
<omerd34>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<omerd34> Mem:          3.8G       3.0G       771M       1.3G       129M       1.8G
<omerd34> -/+ buffers/cache:       1.1G       2.7G
<omerd34> Swap:           0B         0B         0B
<lgp171188> In case I am interested in testing the development release, is it a good time to upgrade from 15.10 to xenial?
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-02-09
<schaurian> Hi can someone in here help me to create a bug report because i don't really know which information are relevant?
<schaurian> Under Linux Kernel 4.2.0-19 the Luks encryption at bootup works fine but under 4.4 it don't work anymore
<schaurian> no one in here? :)
<schaurian> It is properbly to early / late in othere timezones. But still thanks. Ubuntu Gnome Rocks !
<mgedmin> also, irc is not really realtime
<JockeTF> mgedmin: Perhaps not! But, it is alpaca time! http://i.imgur.com/yYGaKfM.jpg
<darkxst> he lasted 7mins thats more than many
<darkxst> hey aday
<aday> o/ darkxst
<darkxst> did you ever get to following up my questions? or its still in progress
<darkxst> (re agreement)
<lindol> hi all
<muelli> heh. I've never realised aday was here...
<aday> my days of lurking are over, it seems :)
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-02-10
<c_smith> question: has gnome-software landed in 16,04 of this flavor? I know it's not in mainline 16.04 (outside of a ppa last time I checked)
<vermithius> Hi, I need help installing ubuntu gnome on my desktop computer. I start the install and it pops up with a window saying Ubuntu has encountered an unrecoverable error; the whole error seems to be due to a graphics driver problem. I'm using an Nvidia GTX 660.
<lindol> hi all
<darkduke> hi
<jrseliga> Anyone use XDMCP on 15.10?
<craysiii> does umake not have an update command?
<new123> can gnome 3.18 run on ubuntu?
<new123> does it run well?
<new123> any plans to remove titlebar from firefox? This option available on Win/OS X would be perfect on Gnome too..
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-02-11
<lindol> hi all
<lindol> hi all
<lindol> hi al :)
<lindol> all
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-02-12
<polll> hey any1 know why following this tutorial on 15.10 renders ubuntu un-bootable? http://yarenty.blogspot.ca/2014/08/how-to-fix-macbook-pro-touchpad-on.html       I ran 'systemctl  restart lightdm' and I haven't been able to boot into ubuntu since. Im using refind and 15.10 on a Macbook pro. I'm definitely a noob, my bad if this turns out to be a ridiculous question. I eventually booted on a live USB stick, and removed the lines of cod
<polll> e I added to that file (from the tutorial) (on the actual ubuntu, not my live usb's filesystem). Still no luck. I installed boot-repair on the liveusb, but only generated a report to pastebin as I wasn't sure if running it would be the best choice of action as of yet. the report is here (https://paste.ubuntu.com/15021793/). I should probably add that by unbootable i mean it hangs at a terminal screen with "fsck from util-linux 2.26.
<polll> 2" at the top. 2nd line is "/dev/sda5:clean, 460106/3112960 files, 3043774/12450560 blocks". At first it was hanging on something related to bluetooth. Now it hangs at Starting Light Display Manager... and deal with any system changes.signatures....". Again, if this is a ridiculous question, my apologies. I have very little experience with these types of problems.
<darkxst> polll, we dont use lightdm in ubuntu GNOME
<darkxst> and there is no reason that would completely break your system (even after removing the file you added)
<polll> Right, that was my mistake for entering it. But it still did something. If it helps I'm left hanging with this command "4.402071 Bluetooth: hci0: BCM: Read verbose config info failed (-16)s.signatures......."
<darkxst> polll, no I would think something else broke it, but just to make sure you could remove the mtrack package
<darkxst> bluetooth error won't break your boot
<polll> Okay, thank you. But if I cant boot into Ubuntu how can I remove the package?
<darkxst> recovery mode
<polll> I can't seem to access recovery mode. I've tried holding shift and it's yielded no results.
<polll> Would the Live USB help?
<darkxst> you just need to get the timing right, if you hit shift to early the bios probably eats it
<darkxst> you could probably do it with the live USB, but may need to set your root via kernel commandline
<darkxst> (I'm not really sure what the live usb offers in way of repair modes otherwise, maybe it can be done easier than that)
<polll> I'll give the timing another try. I figured it may be of some use to send over a picture so here's where I am at currently: https://imgur.com/LZeawb3
<darkxst> polll, are you using Ubuntu GNOME? or just plain Ubuntu?
<darkxst> and logs would be far more useful to screenshots ;)
<polll> Oh wow. I'm sorry, I may be in the wrong channel. I joined in a hurry and misread GNOME for GRUB. I have the default Ubuntu 15.10 desktop installation. So I'm assuming I'm not in Gnome.
<polll> Is the pastebin of any help?
<polll> https://paste.ubuntu.com/15021793/
<darkxst> no
<darkxst> Xorg.0.log might
<darkxst> or journalctl output
<polll> I can access the file system with the Live USB. How would I go about acquiring this log?
<darkxst> /var/log/xorg.0.log
<darkxst> not entirely sure if lightdm logs there or not though
<darkxst> journalctl needs to be run from a running system, so you could boot into a systemd shell, but again that requires grub and/or setting root= params
<darkxst> Noskcaj, can you update your vte merge to latest 0.42.4-1
<polll> Right. I'm still not able to access the GRUB menu. But I found a lightdm logs folder. I've copied over those logs. There was a Xorg.0.log but it doesnt have much in it. I'll throw them on pastebin in a second
<polll> here;s xorg.0.log,  https://paste.ubuntu.com/15022800/
<polll> lightdm.log https://paste.ubuntu.com/15022802/
<polll> x-0.log (inside the lightdm folder) https://paste.ubuntu.com/15022804/
<darkxst> polll, Parse error on line 1 of section InputClass in file /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics.conf
<darkxst> 	"old" is not a valid keyword in this section.
<darkxst> thats your problem
<polll> I did go back and remove the lines of code I added to that file, though.
<darkxst> it must still be there or you corrupted the file somehow
<polll> OH WOW
<polll> There was a line missing a hashtag to comment it out...
<polll> well, this is embarrassing.
<darkxst> polll, and it would have been less embarrassing if you were in the right channel ;)
<polll> Very true. Stress does wonderful things to people. Thank you so much for your time, patience, and help. I really appreciate it, as this must have been irritating.
<darkxst> polll, np
<craysiii> counting down the days until 16.04
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-02-13
<MGhz> hello, i use bépo as keyboard and i would like know if have a special shortcuting for this keyboard
<MGhz> sorry no more time for waiting the awnser, bye
<almir> i need help. have issues with sound
<almir> anyone here that can help me with an issue i have with my sound?
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-02-14
<LinDol> hi all
<lindol> hi all
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-02-06
<data_> Hello
<data_> Anyone able to answer a question?
<jbicha> ricotz: epiphany has been updated to 3.18.10 for xenial and 3.22.5 for yakkety
<jbicha> but there was a new security update this weekend so we're still out of date! :(
<jbicha> but mdeslaur just pushed webkit 2.14.3 to xenial and yakkety so we're not doing too bad :)
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-02-08
<zaf__> Hi, I have ubuntu-gnome 16.10 and for the last few days I've had an issue where gdm  just fails to start
<zaf__> the only way I can get it to work is to start in recovery mode, use the failsafeX mode, tell it to start the default graphical mode and then ctrl-alt-F1 to shell and ctrl+C
<zaf__> when looking in dmesg I get an error saying gnome-shell segfaulted because of libmutter
<zaf__> is anyone experiencing something similar
<zaf__> ?
<jbicha> zaf__: I've not heard of that issue, please file a bug using ubuntu-bug mutter
<jbicha> mention on the bug what graphics driver you are using
<zaf__> jbicha, okidokey
<zaf__> I'm thinking a package upgrade did something but I can't figure out what
<jg292> Hey guys, do any of you also have an infuriatingly tough time finding the actual download link on the downloads page? Or am I just a moron?
<jg292> I mean, I found it.  It just took me way too much time
<jg292> Well, hopefully someone sees that and adds a hyperlink or two at the top.  That would be ideal
<fizikz> hello. i updated from ubuntu 14.04 to 16.04. always using gnome2/classic/flashback/metacity.  now after updating, when i move windows around there is an invisible buffer around them that makes aligning difficult.
<fizikz> eg in this image the wireframe shows where the invisible borders are at: http://i.imgur.com/k6zDtpG.png
<fizikz> this happens with "reduced-resources" enabled (via dconf editor: org/gnome/metacity), and not if it's disabled
<fizikz> how can i get the wireframe to be the size of the underlying window again, as usual?
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-02-09
<GlemSom> I just started the installation, and selected "Try" first.. I can open a terminal, and poke around - but, what is the installation-program called so I can resume the installation ?
<GlemSom> Seems ubuntu-gnome is outputting to a screen, that I don't have... I can move the mouse WAY to the left, and then the mouse kinda stayed there for a while when moving back... How can I change primary screen then ?
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-02-10
<tinfoil_hat> hi there, i'd like to know what the ubuntu gnome backup program uses for an encryption, i need to restore on another distro
<jbicha> tinfoil_hat: the app is called Déjà Dup (deja-dup) and it's a frontend for duplicity
<tinfoil_hat> thanks
#ubuntu-gnome 2018-02-05
<darkxst> jbicha, what is happening with 3.28 for 18.04?
<darkxst> any decisions made yet?
<fleetfox> speaking of 18.04 is it too early to jump?
<fleetfox> hmm, i guess i will wait for march
<jbicha> darkxst: only decision made so far is that we're sticking with Nautilus 3.26
<fleetfox> because people want icons?
#ubuntu-gnome 2018-02-07
<Ender948> !ops
<ubot5> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<el> Ender948: ?
<Ender948> Hello
<el> what's the emergency?
<Ender948> There is no emergency
<el> then why did you call the ops trigger?
<Ender948> I did?
<Ender948> Sorry
<hggdh> ...
<hggdh> Ender948: please stop
<Ender948> I am not doing anything
<Ender948> I did stop
<hggdh> stop joinging #ubuntu-ops for nothing
<Ender948> ok
<Ender948> sorry
#ubuntu-gnome 2018-02-08
<jbicha> ricotz: howdy. vala 0.39.7 is in the Debian NEW queue. Did you want to rebuild the rdepends in a PPA?
<ricotz> jbicha, could you do it? I can have a look at the possible fallout
<ricotz> I am currently doing some upstream work
<jbicha> ok
#ubuntu-gnome 2018-02-09
<ulysses> Anyone out there
<jbicha> ricotz: https://launchpad.net/~jbicha/+archive/ubuntu/vala40/+packages?batch=185
<jbicha> please ignore the fso packages (removal requested), indicator-sound and libindicate
<jbicha> it doesn't look too bad to me
<jbicha> also, vala 0.39.7-1 was accepted into experimental
<ricotz> jbicha, ok, will put it on my list to look at
<Jose__> I am getting an error message when trying to download Ubuntu Gnome: You don't have permission to access /ubuntu-gnome/releases/17.04/release/ on this server.
<Jose__> Any answer ??
<jbicha> Jose__: Ubuntu GNOME 17.04 has been End of Life since January
<jbicha> you can install either Ubuntu GNOME 16.04 LTS or 17.10
<jbicha> Ubuntu 17.10 (there is no separate Ubuntu GNOME 17.10 any more)
<Jose__> I like Gnome
<jbicha> Ubuntu 17.10 uses GNOME
<Jose__> OK Thank you very much. I will try Ubuntu 17.10
<Jose__> By the way, is Ubuntu Gnome 16.04 as good as 17.04 ?
#ubuntu-gnome 2018-02-11
<jbicha> ricotz: btw, how hard would it be to build gnome-builder 3.26 with vala 0.40? the gnome-builder pcre2 patch is a pain to update
<jbicha> we should try to update the pcre2 patch anyway, but I just wanted you to be aware that that's a problem (since gnome-builder is a required rebuild for the vala transition)
<ricotz> jbicha, hmm, https://launchpad.net/~jbicha/+archive/ubuntu/vala40/+sourcepub/8772914/+listing-archive-extra
<jbicha> sorry, that was semi-automated. It's not fully built against vala 0.40
<jbicha> I guess I should just try it and see if it works…
<ricotz> jbicha, I see, build-dep on libvala-dev doesn't work?
<ricotz> yes, just try it, I can't remember a reason why it would fail
<ricotz> jbicha, one thing libvaladoc-0.40-dev needs to depend on libvala-0.40-dev
<ricotz> libvaladoc-0.40-dev could provide libvaladoc-dev for consistency
<jbicha> ricotz: ok, you're right, gnome-builder built fine with vala 0.40 :)
#ubuntu-gnome 2020-02-09
<Amijai> Hi. I added a second nvidian card to my ubuntu bionic box, only the original 2 monitors work after installing the nvidia driver
<Amijai> how do I configure gnome-session to start on 2 X displays? When I enter the Display setup in gnome-control-center, only 2 of the 4 monitors show up
<Amijai> I added a second nvidia card and enabled it in nvidia-settings by adding the two monitors connected to it to a new X Display. No all 4 monitoes work, but my Gnome desktop starts only on the first two. The new monitors show a blank screen
<Amijai> whan I enter the Gnome Control Center. it shows only 2 displays. if I remove the nvidia driver all works fine
